# Hi im a little newbie...dont make fun of me :)



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

hi,

Im new to make up. I usually get nice hand me downs from my sister who is a MUA and Esthetician...shes REALLY into make up but to me, all make up was the same! Id get brands from her such as Mac, Dior, Chanel, Stila, Too Faced, Prescriptives,clinique and i usually just give them away because...i didnt really care about make up and figured if shes handing them down...they must be bad quality. HA! what a waste. now i wish i kept all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I realllllly love eyeshadows. i tried drugstore ones and the color looks nice in the pan but color pay off simple just sucks!

i dont have a lot of money to spend so reccomendations on where i should start would be great.

I have already made a cherry culture haul of NYX shadows...and am currently eye-ing the 88 Palatte just to have an inexpensive wide array of colors.


Hi everyone


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! If you happen to like MAC eyeshadows you should consider getting the pan eyeshadows that are cheaper and more widely available now. Bourjois is a great cheaper makeup brand as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!! We were all newbies at one time....No making fun here!!


----------



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! If you happen to like MAC eyeshadows you should consider getting the pan eyeshadows that are cheaper and more widely available now. Bourjois is a great cheaper makeup brand as well._

 

hmm...thanks for the suggestions.sorry but im not sure which pans you are referring to...is it the circular black ones that are like $14? if so, thats a lot to me if i want to collect a lot of shades. but i understand the quality is probbaly better, so i'd just get normal everyday colors (i duno which though!)

Ill check out Bourjois!


Thanks for the welcomes you two


----------



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra!! We were all newbies at one time....No making fun here!!_

 

hi Tish. Thanks for the welcome. i have a really silly question...how do you "thank" someone for a post? i dont know how to do that yet


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2009)




----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_I have already made a cherry culture haul of NYX shadows...and am currently eye-ing the 88 Palatte just to have an inexpensive wide array of colors.


Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought about getting the 88 palette from Coastal Scents for awhile too, and one day, I was just told myself to get it, and I LOVE it! Especially since I'm a college student, and I'm on a very low budget. Although I don't use every single color, it has a lot of colors that I do use, so for about $25 its really worth it. It can really last a long time if you alternate colors too, that way, it lasts longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colors work REALLY well over a base, so my suggestion is to get it.


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2009)




----------



## honey-gurl (May 18, 2009)

You can make almost any eyeshadow look good with a base. Milani eyeshadows have good pigmentation but look so much better with a good base like urban decay primer potion or too faced shadow insurance. Hope I helped.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 18, 2009)

Hiya and warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we were all newbies one time so don't be scared ,nobody will make fun out of you ,i promise we don't bite...well maybe occasionally when we come across fake makeup!Welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your stay...and I would suggest for you to try Victoria Jackson  makeup to go Beauty kit?Wow these are abs gorgeous,my daughter just bought some and their makeup brushes are also very good ,i have few,i recommend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ciao for now


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 18, 2009)

You'll love the site. Everyone is friendly and helpful and it is so much fun to share a passion about make-up with so many people.


----------



## jollystuikie (May 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy that you joined the site!


----------

